# Modern 3FU resources?



## Polanus1561 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sermons, articles etc.. something to complement as I dig through Ursinus!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 9, 2017)

http://www.heidelberg-catechism.com/en/resources/

https://confessionalism.wordpress.com/

http://urclearning.org/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Mar 9, 2017)

Click back to 2009 at this link and you'll find audio of Dr. Michael Horton teaching a Sunday School class on the Heidelberg Catechism. I listened years ago and remember finding it helpful. Sadly, though, he only got about halfway through the catechism.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 9, 2017)

John Yap said:


> Sermons, articles etc.. something to complement as I dig through Ursinus!



There are currently 420 sermons on the Heidelberg Catechism at TheSeed.info -- see here.

I've also written a few things about the Catechism on my blog.


----------



## mgkortus (Mar 10, 2017)

Here are power point presentations outlining the BC and HC. In addition there are study sheet with questions on both.

https://prcaphilippinesaudio.wordpress.com/reformed-creeds/


----------

